# Treatibles dog treats



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone try these out? They are supposed to have CBD in them and supposed to work well for dogs with pain and anxiety issues. I know my dog likes my brownies. I only give him a nibble and he is good to go for the day. Just curious if these are the real deal. Also, has anyone tried these out for themselves, like, I mean, eat them personally to see if they have any effect on a human. A buddy of mine likes the pain relief he gets from my brownies. He maxes out on his prescription pain killers about half way through the month so he needs an alternative. Thanks...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2016)

Please do not feed your dog any kind of chocolate at all.  If you want to give your dog CBDs, I think that is great, but chocolate, even a small amount, can be harmful to dogs.  

Conversely, I would also advise against eating products made for dogs.  There has to be somewhere that he can get CBDs that doesn't involve eating dog food.  And not to sound like Mom here, but if your buddy is maxing out his opiates halfway through the month, he has an opiate problem.   Please try and help him with that if you are close enough to him to do that.  He would be so much better off if he would supplement the opiates with CBDs during the entire month and make them last all month.   I have lost friends and family due to opiates.


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2016)

My dogs get vitamins with chondroitin and glucosamine. My dogs eat everything they can get a hold of. I am very picky about what they get to eat, but they have eaten things that are bad for them. Chocolate is bad...it can kill your dog. I have a couple of fruit trees and they eat partially fermented fruit that has fallen to the ground, before I get a chance to pick it up. The worst so far has been moldy bread from ripping open a trash bag. Dogs will get into enough trouble without you helping them.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jun 24, 2016)

So true Umbra, dogs will eat anything. I didn't realize that until I got a couple of rescue dogs though. I have to watch them like a hawk; they're like perpetual toddlers! My Shih Tzus aren't real dogs; they don't go after bugs, or dig, or eat anything you don't give them, etc.  Very easy dogs to have. I recently read an article about a dog eating a Chagas bug & it nearly killed him-- he had to get a pacemaker! Scary stuff, those bugs & I bet you have them there Umbra?


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2016)

We probably do, and if we do...my dogs have eaten it or are thinking eating them, lol. I already know what dogs would say if they could talk.....snaugages...snaugages....please...please...more...more


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2016)

I guess that I am spoiled...my dogs, rescue dogs also, are pretty well mannered.  Not that I would leave a half-eaten chocolate bar on an end table, but I actually think I could--they are pretty good about not getting into things they shouldn't.  I did have a dog ingest (what the vet believed was) antifreeze last December (no idea where he got it) and almost lost him.   I also am particular about what I feed my dogs--I want them to live long healthy lives.  I make doggy treats about once a month and feed the dogs a grain-free dog food.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2016)

I ordered some treatables for my boy. I will post my results in a couple of weeks. They are not cheap but I don't skimp on what my human kids need so I don't skimp out on what Jo needs. He is a fair sized American Bulldog. He needs to lose some weight, like 5-7 lbs. He has tested positive for Lyme a couple of times and we go thru the antibiotics regimine each time. He is also a bit of a nervous boy. So I hope these help.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2016)

so my dog likes the treatibles treats. he seems a lot more spry about an hour after i give him a dose. the downside is they are pretty expensive especially for a 100 lbs dog. 4 treats per dose and they recommend every 4 hours giving another dose. he is happy when i give him 2. they do not seem to calm him down though. i was hoping for less aggression with the treats. i upped his dose to 3 this morning and we will see how that goes...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2016)

What all do the treats have in them?  Does the package tell you the amount of CBD?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2016)

each treat has 2.5 mg of cbd. they are made with pumpkin,peanuts, brown rice flour, cocnut oil, hempseed oil and some other ingredients. just purchased some endoca hemp oil drops with cbd and cbda. going to share with the pup...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2016)

Where are the CBDs?  Does the eddoca drops tell you the percentage of CBDs and CBDA (can the body even use this?)?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2016)

my dog likes the treatables. they seem to work pretty well for him. i have run out at this point and they are a bit too pricey. the endoca drops work well for me. again, they are a bit expensive but 10 drops under my tongue and my aches and pains are quite manageable. i have not tried to version without cbda so i cannot comment on if my body even uses it...


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 2, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I guess that I am spoiled...my dogs, rescue dogs also, are pretty well mannered. Not that I would leave a half-eaten chocolate bar on an end table, but I actually think I could--they are pretty good about not getting into things they shouldn't. I did have a dog ingest (what the vet believed was) antifreeze last December (no idea where he got it) and almost lost him. I also am particular about what I feed my dogs--I want them to live long healthy lives. I make doggy treats about once a month and feed the dogs a grain-free dog food.


 
as u must know antifreeze is a well known poison. its taste is sweet and most animals will quickly lap it up. i have heard of several people intentionally poisoning dogs, cats, fisher. animals they want dead. u probably know this and ur vet as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

PPL have poisoned other PPL with that crap and almost got away with it.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok I really need to say something here. You never ever force any form of weed on a dog! There metabolism is miles away from humans. If you want to share with your dog. Blow some smoke towards the ground but not near the dog. The dog must be in the same room. One of two things will happen. The dog will leave the room because it smelled it and didn't like it. Or like my dog. Comes running to the smoke. She loves it. Only the dog knows when its had enough. Then the dog will run around or do other things but not get sick. If your dog doesn't choose it. Don't force it. A small amount for some dogs could lead to death of your dog. Even when your dog likes it. You still want to go a little on the dog. Otherwise you will be at the vet with a really sick dog. As it is our choice to choose it. It is also the dogs choice to choose it. Even just CBD can be to much for some. Be careful. Your dog trusts you to keep them safe. Don't force this on them. Please. I have a strong opinion on this. Because a human can't judge how much will kill the dog. Yes a dog can die. There breathing slows. To much it stops. I know. Nobody ever died from weed. I don't even smoke around my birds. They would all die. Please be kind to your pets. Just know that this could happen. If it does. Its a real buzz kill.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2016)

Lol,,,my dog eats weed and gets right in your face if your smoking it. Ive seen lots of dogs that love weed and the smoke,,,never seen or heard of one die from weed overdose. And no i dont force my dog to smoke,,,he is a pothead. I remember him topping my Pineapple Express for me,,,thought it was goi g to ruin the plant,,,but low and behold,it got real bushy and turned out awesome. Thanks to my pothead dog BUSTER. yehaaaaaasaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2016)

my boy Jo sits nicely and waits for his nibble of brownie. he really likes a bit of a buzz...


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 8, 2016)

The chocolate in a dog is a worry. If the dog is ok then good. I've seen a few documenteries were they had dogs sleeping in cages. They got into edibles. When they showed they it was the 4 th day of nonstop sleep. I don't now that I think of it remember a death. But if they get to much they could sleep like a coma. I just want to make sure we as a community don't have problems with our pets. Weedhopper. That is funny your dog topped a plant. I have it set up so only I can get to the plants. Don't want her chewing on my bud. lol


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 8, 2016)

My shih- Tzu loves to roll in my box of trim. He doesn't mind weed smoke but he's never shown any desire to smoke any.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

